

Google Analytics Tos limits you to 5 million pageviews per month - jacquesm
http://www.google.com/analytics/tos.html

======
RBerenguel
FEES AND SERVICES . Subject to Section 15 herein, the Service is provided
without charge to You for up to 5 million pageviews per month per account, and
if You have an active Adwords campaign in good standing, the Service is
provided without charge to You without a pageview limitation.

I don't see the problem. If I had 5 million pageviews per month I guess I
could afford to have an active AdWords campaign without much problems.

------
d2viant
If you exceed 5 million pageviews, they don't cut you off, they just compile
your statistics once per day instead of multiple times throughout the day.

